# Slugs and Nemaslug



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I am over run with slugs, been putting out the ole' lettuce leaves every day now for 6 days and catch quite a few but it is hacking off my auratus and making them shier than usual not to mention I am worried about stressing them out to much.
I have been looking at Nemaslug a beneficial insect that feeds on them and it looks like a good idea to me. Not available in USA but I available in Finland where I have e-mailed a friend there to see if he can get some for me.

FYI- here is some info on it:
Nemaslug® provides superior control of slugs in protected and outdoor crops including ornamentals, vegetables and salads. Nemaslug® is unique in providing persistent uninterrupted activity that is unaffected by wet weather. Nemaslug® is based on the patent protected slug parasitic nematode Phasmarhabditis hermaphrodita. Applied as a spray drench, Nemaslug® is active in the soil where most slugs are active. 



Benefits include:

Proven superior performance 

Unique persistent action – kills slugs in the soil 

Unaffected by rain 

No crop residues 

No harvest interval 

Suitable for all ornamental and food crops 

Suitable for conventional and organic use 



How Nemaslug® works



Nemaslug® contains nematodes in their vigorously infective stage. These nematodes attack pest larvae by entering their natural body openings. Once inside, they release symbiotic bacteria that stop the slug feeding within three days. Reproduction inside the slug releases a new generation of hungry infective juveniles which disperse in search of further prey.

Will let all of you know if I can get some or not.

-Beth


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Well this is what I found out from the manufacturer. Doesnt make sence to me but I am not a slug expert.

At this time we have not found any nematodes that attack slugs that are indigenous to the US. So, we have not been able to develop Nemaslug in the US.



Becker Underwood has looked for such nematodes in the past by screening various sites where slugs occur but, none have been found.



I’ll check to see if our search is still ongoing, and if so, pass your inquiry on to our researcher.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

They want to avoid releasing a new pathogen to the USA. If you used the 'nemaslug' stuff here, you might endanger wild slug populations. Believe it or not, slugs are useful little critters when they aren't munching your lettuce.

If there were a native nematode, they could use it without fear of ruining an ecosystem, the native slugs would already have some built in resistance mechanism. Presumably you'd be able to overcome that resistance in a small area, say your garden, but those nematodes would only be effective at high concentrations - in other words, where you put them.

Or, conversely, they may be saying that their nematode doesn't actually work on our slugs. Maybe that is a better way to read that....


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I find it wierd that it would'nt work on our slugs. Does that not sound strange to you?

Gee the slug bait we use outdoors is very poisionous.

I was not going to use it outdoors but in my terrarium (as you know). 

I am afraid of using sluggo in my establised terrarium with my frogs in it. Have you heard of any ill effects from this?

The darn slugs have almost ruined my jewel orchids (I bought from Josh) and my other orchids as well.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I use sluggo in my tanks with frogs and have never seen any ill effects. The pellets get moldy, which looks bad, but the frogs don't seem to care. Need to re-apply it every couple weeks for a while, I think eventually that gets rid of them.

Rob


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> I find it wierd that it would'nt work on our slugs. Does that not sound strange to you?


No, because most parasites are host species specific. The slugs here are a different species than slugs there. Think of a parasite as an animal only adapted to one environment, the body of its host. Some parasites can switch species, and some need several host species to complete their life cycle. But for the most part they are too adapted to a specific host to get a foothold in a different species.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe it would be helpful to know what kind of slugs you have. The slugs and snails that turn up in my vivs are not the same as those in Northern California gardens. They are as exotic as the plants they arrive on. The tiny ram-like snails are a perfect examples. The ones that I get need the warmth and humidity of a viv or greenhouse to live, so when the manufacture refers to them as "indigenous," it's doubtful that he's refering to these.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm the slugs in my tank are light brown the biggest I have captured (nasty slimy creatures, had to wash my hands twice to get the slime off) are about a 1/2 inch light brown but semi transparent with antennaes, no spots just light brown. I have searched all over the web and cannot find a pic that looks like them. I tried to take a picture of one of the slimy devils I captured this morning and the pics were bad. They are feasting on my jewel orchids like crazy.

p.s. bought the sluggo today and waiting for more guidence from littlefrog on amounts and how to apply. 

-Beth


----------

